# Spider build



## JcubedOne (Jul 18, 2018)

I have seen several spiders on here better than mine, but it is still a crowd pleaser. I built this about 3 or 4 years ago. Every year I touch up the paint and position it differently. When Halloween is over, I move it a bit every day and have it climb over the fence into the backyard. I was inspired to do that by a neighbor who was out of town for Halloween and her daughter was disappointed she missed my setup. Her Mom































































drove her by the house for the week after Halloween. Every year that little tyke comes up to me and tells me about how my spider tried to escape. fun stuff!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a great looking spider!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

that spider looks great!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome spider! Having it slowly leave like that is absolutely spectacular! Never thought of something like that but I love it!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the use of the fabric and foam. I did my legs with foam direct on the PVC, but like your method.


----------



## libbyanglin (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for posting! Great spider!


----------



## Rottlover (Aug 29, 2019)

The spray foam gets brittle and gross after a few years but I don’t know what else to use on props!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Rottlover said:


> The spray foam gets brittle and gross after a few years but I don’t know what else to use on props!


I used great stuff on my large pumpkin Sentinel to hide the PVC and painted that to hide that it was great stuff. I do a little touch up paint each year when I pull it out. I haven’t had any problems with degradation but then again mine doesn’t stay out all month so maybe that’s the difference.


----------

